# A toothy hollowform



## WoodLove (Jan 7, 2016)

My dentist saw a carved hollow form I made out of camphor and commissioned me to make a large piece for his office. He said he wanted it to have teeth so I said ok..... This is the end result.... Overall dimensions are 20.5 tall by 7 wide. The inner finial is ebony and cedar of Lebanon. The outer finial is evo u. The base is palm with black lacquer finish. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2016)

I like it, I like it.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2016)

Lots of detail. You must have spent a boatload of time on this. It is soooo nice! Chuck


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 8, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Lots of detail. You must have spent a boatload of time on this. It is soooo nice! Chuck


this is the first one I have actually kept track of my hours...... total was 42.5 hours in the piece...... I dug in and stuck with it and got it knocked out as quickly as I could.

Now the big question...... What would ya ask for a piece like this? I am curious because I have several other people interested in having custom carved pieces made and I am new to all of this so I am trying to find an average to charge for a custom carved hollowform.... and yes I want to charge whatever people would pay but not overcharge....... or undercharge.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2016)

That is a very impressive piece of art Jamie! How much to charge? well, I doubt you will ever get reasonable pay for the time you have in it, but hey, it was fun, right? But considering how much money dentist have made from me over the years, I would start high, like a thousand bucks, about the price of a crown on your tooth lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That is a very impressive piece of art Jamie! How much to charge? well, I doubt you will ever get reasonable pay for the time you have in it, but hey, it was fun, right? But considering how much money dentist have made from me over the years, I would start high, like a thousand bucks, about the price of a crown on your tooth lol



Barry,
That is awesome. That was exactly what I charged my dentist....... and since I actually need a crown I may barter a 2nd piece for it.....


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2016)

Considering the quality of the piece, and the hours you invested, the bartering deal you made seems entirely in line. Chuck


----------



## frankp (Jan 8, 2016)

Take your time and figure out what you think it's worth, based on your skill (quite high, I think) and then calculate rate per hour times number of hours. At $1000 that piece earned you $23.52 per hour. Not a great salary but certainly a reasonable starting point to earn some money and actually be able to sell a piece rather than overpricing it such that it won't sell. I'd say bump up to $25/hour for future commissions. People willing to commission custom pieces generally don't balk too much at a price like that.


----------

